# FOs for Aussies



## penelopejane (May 9, 2016)

I have bought some Australian made FOs from Natural Candle Supply in Sydney & Melb.  Good price. They used to sell SweetCakes but they have now formulated their own. Their website indicates which ones are CP safe but I will see.
They were beautifully packed came via Oz Post in 3 days (a miracle in my part of the world) and clearly labelled in brown plastic bottles.
I will report on how they go for me. 
So excited!View attachment 20964


----------



## Relle (May 9, 2016)

I've been using NCS for years, I just go and collect mine. They were selling sweetcakes, as well as their own product, they just deleted the sweetcakes.


----------



## SuzieOz (May 9, 2016)

I'll be interested to see how they go penelope, I haven't purchased from them yet.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 15, 2016)

I got these from Natural Candle Supply. 
All were easy to soap with.  None of my soap has cured so I haven't used them yet so this is a preliminary report. I used all at 15ml ppo.  All really need to be used at 30ml ppo. I can see that fragrant oils are a very personal thing and that other people's opinions will vary from mine. I don't like sweet smelling soap. To give you an idea so far the only scents I like that I have tried are BB's champagne (not really sold on it but it sticks well and is pleasant) and winter gardenia which is ok. 

50 Shades - I quite like this.  Will probably try again once I get feedback from my son. Not as cologne-y as The Perfect Man (won't use that one again). Sort of subtle but definitely masculine. 

Moroccan Spice - I quite like this one.  Sort of woodsy. Not overpowering. It is a warm scent.  I will try this again.

Lemongrass & Persian Lime - I get a hint of lemongrass but can't really smell it properly at this concentration. It smells a bit burnt to me.  Won't buy this again.

Kaffir Lime and Sandalwood - I get a hint of sandalwood but can't really smell it properly at this concentration. I will try this one again.

Sea Spice - haven't used it yet.

Moon Lake Musk - wrecked my soap and had to throw it out. Couldn't get a hint of the scent. 

White Tea and Ginger - It's not strong enough at this concentration but I can smell the ginger and I can smell a tea smell but not in a good way and I don't like it. It is too sweet for me.

Yuzu - It's not strong enough at this concentration but it is fresh. 8 weeks later and it has faded to nothing at this concentration. Don't think I will try it again.

Pomegranate Champagne Cocktail - Of course this one was ok at 15 ml ppo but it is too sweet for me.


----------



## Relle (Jun 15, 2016)

15 ml is not enough and 30 ml ppo  is too much. You will have oil pooling on the top if you use 30ml ppo. I've been using their FO's for years. 
Yuzu won't stick for long, it fades, White tea stays a little while, but fades. Moroccan spice I've only used it in wax.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for extensive review! 
I've never purchased from them but will browse to see what's for sale.
I use about 25ml or so per kg of oils and that's perfect for us. Can't imagine using 60 haha. Ppo is per pound of oil if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 15, 2016)

Relle said:


> 15 ml is not enough and 30 ml ppo  is too much. You will have oil pooling on the top if you use 30ml ppo. I've been using their FO's for years.
> Yuzu won't stick for long, it fades, White tea stays a little while, but fades. Moroccan spice I've only used it in wax.



So how much FO do you use or does it depend on the FO? 
Thanks for the tips on Yuzu and white tea and ginger. I will take them off my list.



fuzz-juzz said:


> Thanks for extensive review!
> I've never purchased from them but will browse to see what's for sale.
> I use about 25ml or so per kg of oils and that's perfect for us. Can't imagine using 60 haha. Ppo is per pound of oil if I'm not mistaken?




Yes I used 30ml per kg of oil.  I usually use 25ml per kg (if I buy a 50 ml or 100 bottle from other suppliers) but it wasn't enough of these FOs. Not sure if it was the supplier or the FOs.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 15, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Yes I used 30ml per kg of oil.  I usually use 25ml per kg (if I buy a 50 ml or 100 bottle from other suppliers) but it wasn't enough of these FOs. Not sure if it was the supplier or the FOs.



30mls per kg is usually enough if light scent is wanted. It might be just their FOs. I mainly use NG, BB and few from other suppliers and 30mls/kg is plenty. 
Unless it's a known fader. BB and NG both carry some fast fading citrus FOs for example and BB's White tea and ginger disappears completely in CP.


----------



## Relle (Jun 15, 2016)

I use 40grms per kg, sometimes 45 depending on the FO from NCS.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 16, 2016)

fuzz-juzz said:


> 30mls per kg is usually enough if light scent is wanted. It might be just their FOs. I mainly use NG, BB and few from other suppliers and 30mls/kg is plenty.
> Unless it's a known fader. BB and NG both carry some fast fading citrus FOs for example and BB's White tea and ginger disappears completely in CP.



Who do you get NG fragrances from in Oz?



Relle said:


> I use 40grms per kg, sometimes 45 depending on the FO from NCS.



Thanks Relle, I will try that. 
I wlll have to modify my mold and do smaller batches to do testers of 30ml bottles.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 16, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Who do you get NG fragrances from in Oz?


Kodys candles and Big tree supplies sell NG FOs.
BTS sells FOs from other US suppliers. I'm not 100% sure but I think some such as L..h dupes etc might be from Fragrance buddy.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 29, 2016)

I got some FO's from Kody's Candle Supplies

Spicy Christmas accelerated A LOT at 33% Lye concentration.
It is a beautiful scent though - cinnamon and spice.  
I will use it again and reduce the lye concentration dramatically probably back to full water because I need to mix in colours and do a different coloured top.

I used 50g in 1000 kg of oil and it was a good strength.



Relle said:


> I use 40grms per kg, sometimes 45 depending on the FO from NCS.



Relle, 
Are you still using FO from Eroma (used to be NCS)?

Have you found that they are weaker now?


----------



## Relle (Dec 13, 2017)

I haven't bought any until last week and that was only 1 sample bottle and 1x 105ml bottle. I still have a lot to use up as I  haven't been making soap - only 1 log this year, that was unscented. I haven't used these new ones, so I have no idea if they are weak or not.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 13, 2017)

Relle said:


> I haven't bought any until last week and that was only 1 sample bottle and 1x 105ml bottle. I still have a lot to use up as I  haven't been making soap - only 1 log this year, that was unscented. I haven't used these new ones, so I have no idea if they are weak or not.



Thanks for the reply. 
See how you go. 
I hope you are ok. Wishing you the best for a good soaping year in 2018.


----------

